# Lessen Tension on belt



## RichieTNy (Dec 5, 2007)

how do you lessen, or tighten tension on a 1988 cherokee. its different from the 1990's cherokee. 4.0 engine. there is no idler pulley under the power stearing pump. please help.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

It may use the power steering pump to adjust the tension. The power steering pump mounts with slotted bolt holes loosen them up adj the tension - tighten them done. As I recall there is a bolt hidden on the back bottom of the pump you cant see it but its easy to feel and get a wrench on.


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Yes, I also believe that it is the power steering pump, loosen all the bolts including the pivot point. To get the tension you need you will have to use a bar or large screwdriver as a lever to tighten the belt so that the alternator will not slip. Often thought of using belt dressing at 3am when the belt is srceaming, but I can't find it anywhere.


----------

